# Lookin for a smaller carry weapon



## SargeTN (Jul 16, 2010)

A friend of mine recommended I check this site out as I'm looking for a smaller weapon to be my primary carry weapon. I'm not new to handguns, however most of my experience is with larger weapons. Very familiar with the M9 as I've spent 6 years and counting in the Army and I'm in Armor. My personal handgun right now is a S&W Sigma40VE. I really like it, but it's just too large to conceal when I'm just wearing tshirt and shorts. I need something that is small enough that I can conceal and there not be an imprint on my shirt giving away the fact that I have a weapon. 

Buddy of mine from HS has a Ruger LCP that I've fired a few times but I feel that it's too small for me to effectively handle, especially if god forbid there are multiple attackers and I have to send more than one round downrange. It just feels like it's going to squirt out of my hand every time I pull the trigger. So any recommendations would be very helpful. I'd like to stay with a reasonably large caliber. Something in .40 cal would be preferable as then I wouldn't have to purchase two types of ammunition (I can easily conceal my current weapon during the winter so I'll definitely carry it then).

Thank you in advance

Drew (friends all call me Sarge hence the s/n)


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if you feel the LCP is too small then the next step up in size would be the J frame from S&W or the Glock 26 in 9mm or the 27 in .40
the 26 and the 27 are identical size 
they are considered by many to be the best CCW


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Look at the Kahr CW40 or PM40 if 40 cal is a dealbreaker. The Kahrs listed are very good fits to what you have described. I own them both in their 9mm version and there is a reason that I own 2 Kahrs....excellents weapons. I own the Glock G26 also but only carry the Kahrs now!!!

RCG


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Smaller is easier to conceal. I am 5' 8" tall wiegh about 160 lbs. I carry a full size 1911a1 every day summer time with just a tshirt over it and don't have a problem concealing it. You might want to rethink holster, belt and dress. I am just more comfortable with a 1911 than any other pistol.


----------



## SargeTN (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. I really appreciate it. Hanging out with my best friend from HS today and he's gonna help me look at handguns. So I'll write this list down and make a point to take a look at these. 

Tony, I'm a pretty decent sized guy (6'1, 220) and so anything smaller than a 2x tshirt wise is gonna show anything I have holstered on the outside (not comfortable in shirts that much bigger than I need). I'd have to get larger pants as well in order to carry comfortably on the inside. Hell, even my cell phone pokes out there and you can see it's there when I have it holstered. Thanks again everyone for the suggestions so far and I'm definitely open to any additional suggestions y'all may have.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

SargeTN said:


> Thanks for the suggestions so far. I really appreciate it. Hanging out with my best friend from HS today and he's gonna help me look at handguns. So I'll write this list down and make a point to take a look at these.
> 
> Tony, I'm a pretty decent sized guy (6'1, 220) and so anything smaller than a 2x tshirt wise is gonna show anything I have holstered on the outside (not comfortable in shirts that much bigger than I need). I'd have to get larger pants as well in order to carry comfortably on the inside. Hell, even my cell phone pokes out there and you can see it's there when I have it holstered. Thanks again everyone for the suggestions so far and I'm definitely open to any additional suggestions y'all may have.


Well, as long as you're open to suggestions, you might look at this. I'm 6' and 205 and this fits me perfect without feeling like it's going to squirt out of my hands. I wouldn't have brought it up, but you mentioned the Ruger. I have no problem concealing it. By the way, welcome to Tennessee.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Concealment has far more to do with holster selection and cover garment than it does with pistol size, even in shorts. I often conceal a 1911, H&K USP or Glock while wearing shorts.

Perhaps you telling us your preferred method of carry will help. If you haven't looked into IWB or AIWB, you should, as that is how I carry my large guns without ever having to worry about printing.


----------



## SargeTN (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. MorganOverlook I've been in TN for over a year now but thanks. As far as carry preference I am a left handed firer so that makes it harder to find holsters that'll work for my particular weapon. Had a chance to look at some weapons over the weekend and I really like the Glock 27. But suggestions for the meantime are welcome as far as left handed IWB or AIWB. Sucks not having as much available for lefties. Seen some really nice holsters for the sigmas but they're for right handed only


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Most custom holster manufacturers can make you a left handed version of anything they make. I use Kirkpatrick Leathers holsters, but there are many other custom shops that can make you one for around $80-$110.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Agreed! I'm a lefty as well and while it is hard to find a good selection in any brick and mortar store just about every quality manufacturer will have left hand duplicates in stock online. Especially if you select the Glock 27. About as popular and common as it gets.


----------



## Seabee (May 11, 2010)

Glock 26


----------



## wildcat (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm thinking it is the short handle on the Ruger that makes it feel like an unsecure grip to you. SOme people just don't like the feel of having the pinky off the grip and curled under. I suggest you take a look at the S&W 230. It's also shoots 380, but it has a longer grip. The 232 is the same, but heavier, so I suggest the 230 for a lighter weight pocket gun.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

I also suggest checking out .40 Kahrs before you finally decide.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I chose the M&P45 Compact for my smaller carry weapon. I am one that wants a spot to place my pinky and the 45C has it. It is enough smaller than the full size that it hides much better but is definately not a toy.


----------



## BrooklynBoy (Jul 26, 2010)

*Same issue*

Hey Sarge, I also have the SW Sigma 40 and needed to find a smaller handgun for CCW. I tried the Bersa Thunder .380 but had concerns about stopping power and it only carrying 7 rounds. I settled on the Springfield XD9 sub compact and I love it. It has several safety featues and is a very accurate nice weapon. Not as powerful as the .40 but more stopping power than the .380.

Good luck!


----------



## SargeTN (Jul 16, 2010)

wildcat said:


> I'm thinking it is the short handle on the Ruger that makes it feel like an unsecure grip to you. SOme people just don't like the feel of having the pinky off the grip and curled under. I suggest you take a look at the S&W 230. It's also shoots 380, but it has a longer grip. The 232 is the same, but heavier, so I suggest the 230 for a lighter weight pocket gun.


When I was shooting my friend's LCP only a small part of my ring finger was on the grip as well so it wasn't just the pinky that was hanging off. I have large hands so I don't feel comfortably with something that small. I'd forgotten there was a compact SD I'll have to look into that as well.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Shop around. See what feels good in your hand. If you can find a range that rents or a buddy with one you like shoot them. You will find the one thats right for you.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 23, 2010)

SargeTN said:


> When I was shooting my friend's LCP only a small part of my ring finger was on the grip as well so it wasn't just the pinky that was hanging off. I have large hands so I don't feel comfortably with something that small. I'd forgotten there was a compact SD I'll have to look into that as well.


Wow. Maybe that means you have big pockets and can carry a bigger gun in you shorts. But I've given up on being able to carry any gun in my pocket in calibur larger than 380. Even my airweight revolver is too heavy once loaded up with ammo. It would totally pull my pants down and I'd get charged with indecent exposure. The only way I think I could carry a larger calibur is to get a deringer.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a Diamondback 380. Still learning how to use the sights on it or maybe I should just forget that and learn to point shoot it. Any which way it is a nice little pistol. About the same size as the KelTek but much easier to shoot, field strip, reassembly etc.
Try looking in to you. See if you can rent one, You might like it.


----------



## SargeTN (Jul 16, 2010)

Freedom1911 said:


> I have a Diamondback 380. Still learning how to use the sights on it or maybe I should just forget that and learn to point shoot it. Any which way it is a nice little pistol. About the same size as the KelTek but much easier to shoot, field strip, reassembly etc.
> Try looking in to you. See if you can rent one, You might like it.


I just can't do something that small. I'm leaning towards the XD subcompact but in all honesty it'll depend on what kind of deal I come across first (between the XD and glock 26/27) once I have the money set aside for it.


----------



## tone2x (Jul 23, 2010)

*Kahr PM9*

I use a PM9 with speer gold dots, I use it as a primary gun at work when in undercover plainclothes (T-shirt & shorts), as a back up gun in a vest holster when in uniform, and as a CCW gun when off duty in desantis pocket holster or galco belt holster (m7x I think). It has night sights, is very tiny, leaves no imprint......but shoots just as nice (great accuracy and control) as a much bigger firearm with full size 9mm ammo. Well worth the heavy price tag, I spent alot of money on alot of other guns until I landed the PM9. Carried for over 5years now.


----------



## Daka (Jun 16, 2010)

Have a look at the Walther PPS 9 or 40 cal...one of the slimmest 9's around


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to carry a stainless steel Gold Cup (full sized 45) carry concealed. The barrel length is of no matter (for concealment purposes) if you use a inside the waistband holster. 

The angle of the holster can be adjusted to minimize the imprint of the grip.

It used to be much more difficult to conceal a weapon, but lately everyone has something on their belt--smart phones, Blackberries, etc., so the bulges are not of too much interest anymore. 

I think most people seeing the imprint of the butt of the gun will naturally assume that it is a cell phone--or wear your cell phone near it to disguise it.

A police officer trained to spot these things might be able to tell that you are carrying. Just don't do anything illegal and you should be OK.


----------



## kybandit (Jan 13, 2010)

*good carry gun*

Para Warthog .45


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

JMOfartO:

Since you said you had tried the LCP and didn't care for it, I'm probably just "whipping a dead horse", but my wife and I (both senior citizens, with decades of owning firearms behind us) have really become LCP addicts..

JoAnn will absolutely NOT shoot my LWS380, but she has her own (engraved slide model) LCP and carries it daily in a purse designed for a cc firearm, and she shoots it with no problem.

I have two LCP's and my primary one has a Crimson Trace Laser on it.... Surprisingly accurate and so far has been absolutely reliable.

Did the LCP you tried have the fingertip extension on the mag bottom?

I ask because the small fingertip extension really makes a difference in how easy it is to "hold" and fire the little bugger.. That small extension resolves the 3rd finger"dangle" problem for most folks.

I've got a couple dozen other cc choices in pistols and revolvers, all of them very good, but nothing that I can slap a Crimson Trace Laser on (CT's not made for Seecamps) carries any easier for me than the diminutive Ruger LCP.

Best Wishes,

Jesse


----------

